# Breed/Gender... Any ideas?



## nieser (Mar 21, 2013)

it is 9 weeks old


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Black Orpington, Black astralorp ....just guessing.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Not sure of the eye color of many other breeds but australorps have brown eyes. My 24 week old has a comb and wattle about that size, I wonder if yours is a roo.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My vote is Australorp, and rooster.

Most all of the australorps and australorp crosses I had in the past, did have the very dark eye, but I had a few males that had eyes like the little guy in the photo.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Maybe an Australorp


----------

